# Noisy cricket re-finish for old school look



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

I love the little cricket but with the "old looking" finish on the aliance v2 I thought i can make the two match up. I didnt like the pure silver with it and i dont like black anodizing..results may not appeal to all but it works for me...

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/2/16)

Very nice bud, good job .
Amazing what a bit of scotch bright can do ☺.


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Very nice bud, good job .
> Amazing what a bit of scotch bright can do ☺.


Well scotch bright and some electrochemical oxidation almost anodizing but not quite yet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Neal (20/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Well scotch bright and some electrochemical oxidation almost anodizing but not quite yet


Very nice job brother, am well impressed. Looks damn cool.


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

Neal said:


> Very nice job brother, am well impressed. Looks damn cool.


Thank you. I think so as well..


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

Think it might even lean towards a little "steam punk"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (20/2/16)

That is a stealthly cloud blowing monster, the equivalent of the Fatboy from the pc game Fallout.


----------



## DaveH (20/2/16)

I like it, good job. 

Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/16)

Stunning! Awesomely done.


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

Sprint said:


> That is a stealthly cloud blowing monster, the equivalent of the Fatboy from the pc game Fallout.


Its awesome..wish we had batteries that would handle the strain a long time ago. It would have been my first and only vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

Andre said:


> Stunning! Awesomely done.


Hey thanks @Andre . I think if I had to redo it i would alow the process to continue a bit longer. It would come out almost brown then.


----------



## VapeSnow (20/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Hey thanks @Andre . I think if I had to redo it i would alow the process to continue a bit longer. It would come out almost brown then.


Hey buddy what ohms are you running and how long can you vape until vape becomes weak?


----------



## Dr Phil (20/2/16)

Amzing good work I love my cricket


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Hey buddy what ohms are you running and how long can you vape until vape becomes weak?


Hey bud. I run a .8 ohm single coil build. Thats as low as ill go pretty much. The vape stays consistant for around 12 hours but I start to notice it dropping at around 10.5 hours. I'm quite consistently changing bats at 3.7 to 3.8.


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

Dr Phil said:


> Amzing good work I love my cricket


Thanks bud, for the price point it's probably the best "advanced" vape out there. I love the raw unadulterated power.


----------



## VapeSnow (20/2/16)

The battery life is amazing. Im going to run a .5 dual coils in mine. Im going to run LG Browns so i should be able to get half a day? And how much do you vape?


----------



## VapeSnow (20/2/16)

I vape 40ml of juice a day so the mod its a lot in my hand.


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

VapeSnow said:


> I vape 40ml of juice a day so the mod its a lot in my hand.


Wow....um not 40mls a day bud. Lol I do about 10 mls on one set of batts...but yes odly enough they say the capacity is only equal to one 18650 but I highly disagree. 12 hours used to be a bat and a half.


----------



## VapeSnow (20/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Wow....um not 40mls a day bud. Lol I do about 10 mls on one set of batts...but yes odly enough they say the capacity is only equal to one 18650 but I highly disagree. 12 hours used to be a bat and a half.


Okay thx for the info. Ill just get a extra set of batteries to carry with me.


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay thx for the info. Ill just get a extra set of batteries to carry with me.


No probs bud. I got a set extra as well but I barely need them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (20/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Its awesome..wish we had batteries that would handle the strain a long time ago. It would have been my first and only vape.


the industry has come a long way from the heatvape invader 30w days, remember how big that monstrosity was?!


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/2/16)

Very nice mod to your mod !!!! What atty you run on the cricket ?


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

Sprint said:


> the industry has come a long way from the heatvape invader 30w days, remember how big that monstrosity was?!


Hahaha yea buddy how could i forget. It served us both well though!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Very nice mod to your mod !!!! What atty you run on the cricket ?


Thanks man. Its an alliance V2 clone. The centre pin sticks out quite a bit so perfect for hybrids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Thanks man. Its an alliance V2 clone. The centre pin sticks out quite a bit so perfect for hybrids.


Perfect addition to a cricket


----------



## GerharddP (20/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Perfect addition to a cricket


Yea the last dripper i liked was the velocity. But this one wins hands down. Airflow, flavor, juice well, it all works and the amount of spares etc you get with it is always a bonus


----------



## Waine (29/2/16)

GerharddP said:


> Yea the last dripper i liked was the velocity. But this one wins hands down. Airflow, flavor, juice well, it all works and the amount of spares etc you get with it is always a bonus


@GerharddP Your modifications look Super cool. I have my eye on this. Is it worth it? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/2/16)

Awesome looking setup @GerharddP !
Am loving the look of your cricket!


----------



## GerharddP (1/3/16)

Waine said:


> @GerharddP Your modifications look Super cool. I have my eye on this. Is it worth it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hey bud thanks, you see i have a very special place in my heart for mechs and this one is beauty and function rolled into one tiny package. I will always say yes its worth it but only if you understand that its a beast in a mini skirt..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (1/3/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome looking setup @GerharddP !
> Am loving the look of your cricket!


Thanks @Silver its got a few scratches through the finishing now....need to find a more hardy coating method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/3/16)

Where can I have this done  I need to do thisss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman211991 (1/3/16)

I am not a punny man @GerharddP but in cape townian sentiment that looks gehard 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (1/3/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Where can I have this done  I need to do thisss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At home with a pot some hymalayan rock salt a scotch pad and a nitrate oxidizer of your choice. About 2 hours and if you want to keep the finish pristine some clear coat


----------



## GerharddP (1/3/16)

gman211991 said:


> I am not a punny man @GerharddP but in cape townian sentiment that looks gehard
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Haha only prob is its not anodizing its just a oxidized layer so its not so gehard. Need to coat it again then some clear coat finish to protect.


----------

